# Hog hashlet anyone?



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I cooked a big pot of liver and lights today. It was really good. It is made with hog liver, lung, heart, backbone and ribs. Seasoned with pork sausage seasoning. Pour over rice with a baked sweet potato on the side.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I was out at liver, then saw the lungs. I'm gonna pass haha


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks yummy, but like Halo, I can do without the lungs.
And without the Sweet potato too.


----------

